# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Wie ist den die aktuelle Stellensituation in der Kieferchirurgie?

## Buschtrommel

Hallo,

ich mache dieses Jahr Examen (Humanmedizin) und wrde nach dem Studium sehr gerne Kieferchirurgie machen. 
Hat jemand Infos, wie die aktuelle Stellensituation in der Kieferchirurgie fr Assistenzrzte (nicht Doppelapprobiert) ist? 

Wer kann ber die Kieferchirurgie berichten?

----------

